# Hatemail at Crowbusters.com



## njsimonson

Hey guys, you should check this link out...man there are some DUMB anti-hunters out there! The webmasters replies are pretty funny too!

http://www.crowbusters.com/hatemail.htm


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Ya they're classic!


----------



## Eric Hustad

We are reading these at work at his replies are great. I haven't laughed this hard in awhile....


----------



## Militant_Tiger

my friend and i just read in shame. i just want to put all of the animal rights activists onto california and send it off into the ocean with several well placed dynamite charges


----------



## Mud15

lmao i read a few and released how stupid they were 
"never argue with stupid people, you will never win"


----------



## sdeprie

Absolute classics. Wow.


----------



## djleye

Whi is it thet thar is so muny anty huntin peeple that cannut spelll or uss propur grammerr??? uke:


----------



## Shu

I didn't know smalls was a webmaster!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hey,
You need to check out the Oddities section at Crow Busters. It's in the center of the web page, you'll see crows that are all differen't colors.

The Beginner Articles are also very good to read.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## fox412

Hey Chris how much of that kind of hate mail do you receive a month on average?


----------

